
A chrome extension to protect your email inbox - baobatitom
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/simplelogin-protect-your/dphilobhebphkdjbpfohgikllaljmgbn
======
stopads
If you're interested in privacy or protecting your email address and you're
still using Chrome or GMail you need to start by eliminating those and de-
googleifying your life as much as possible.

Although it seems like a lot of people are forced into Google products by
work, I can see the value of this for them.

~~~
cexilevuanh
This extension is also on Firefox. You don’t have to use Google to use it, it
works well with my protonmail email.

------
cyan2506
Just tried it. Simple to use and seems to work reliably but the UI is a bit
ugly. I like the fact that this extension doesn't ask any permission.

